# اجمل حديقة معلومات في التاريخ



## thelife.pro (24 أبريل 2007)

سلام من الرب يسوع المسيح الى جميع الزوار والاعضاء والمشرفين 
اليوم احب ان اقدم لكم ما اعتقد انه اجمل ما فعلت يداي 
انها مقتبسة من المسابقة الثقافية لجميع الاعمار 
هنا تجدون الاسئلة الموجودة بالمسابقة 
ولكن الاضافة هنا انني جلبت معلومات عن هذه الاجابات او عن السؤال ذاته 
اترككم للوحة لتريكم جمالها 

اذكروني بصلواتكم 

سلاااااااااااااااااام المسيح 


س1: ماهي عاصمة تونس 
ج1: تونس تعتبر تونس كجمهورية ونظام الحكم فيها رئاسي وعملتها الدينار التونسي وعدد سكانها تسعة ملايين وتسع مئة الف لعام 2005
س2: عاصمة المكسيك 
ج2: مكسيكو سيتىمدينة صحار هي عاصمة المكسيك. مكسيك المدينة الكبيرة للمكسيك. هو المركز الثقافي والصناعي والإقتصادي الأكثر أهممممية في البلاد، والمدينة الأكثر سكانا مع 8,720,916 ساكن في 2005
س3: من مخترع آلة قياس الزوايا 
ج3: جاك بابـينهوكان ذلك عام 1839
س4: اكبر محيط في العالم 
ج4: المحيط الهادي هو أكبر مسطح مائي على وجه الأرض. ويشكل ثلث مساحة الكرة الأرضية،مساحته حوالي 165246 ألف كم² . وفي حال أضفنا إليه البحار الفرعية التابعة له كبحر اليابان وبحرالصين فستصبح مساحته حوالي 179679 ألف كم². يقع المحيط الهادي بين القارة الأميركية من جهة وقارتي آسيا واستراليا من جهة أخرى
س5: أعلى شلالات في ألعالم هي ( ارتفاع ألشلال عن سطح ألأرض و ليس عن سطح ألبحر )
ج5: شلالات آنجلتعد أعلى شلالات العالم، تقع في فنزويلا, و يبلغ ارتفاعها 979 مترا. و قد اكتشفه العالم الحديث عام 1933، و ذلك على يد الطيار جيمز آنجل، و أطلق اسمه على الشلالات. المفارقة أن كلمة آنجل تعني ملاك، بينما الإسم الذي أطلقه السكان الأصليون على الشلالات كان فم الشيطان
س6: ما هو أكبر مجمع مياه مغلق ( بحر أو بحيره لا يتصل بأي مسطح مائي آخر )
ج6: بحر قزوين هو بحر مغلق بين آسيا و أوروبا (روسيا الأوروبية). يعد أكبر مسطح مائي مغلق على سطح الأرض إذ تبلغ مساحته حوالي 371 ألف كم2. أقصى عمق له هو 980 م وبالتالي هو يحمل خصائص البحار والبحيرات. يسمى ببحر قزوين نسبة لمدينة قزوين بإيران والشعب القزويني في تلك المناطق
س7: البلد الأكثر كثافه سكانيه
ج7: كلكتا .....في ألهند
س8:أكبر ألكائنات ألحيه ( وزنا ) على مر التاريخ( ألمثبت علميا ....أو ألمعروف حتى ألآن )
ج8: الحوت الأزرقأضخم أنواع الحيتان على الإطلاق، نوع من الحيتان عديمة الأسنان يعرف باسم (الحوت الأزرق) ويتميز هذا الحوت الأزرق بلون جلده الأزرق المائل إلى الدكنة (أو اللون الرمادي) والمنقط بعدد من النقاط الأفتح قليلاً في اللون، وهو صاحب أضخم جثة لكائن حي عَمَرَ الأرض في القديم والحديث وأعلى نبرة صوت لكائن حي، ويصدر عن هذه النوعية من الحيتان أصوات عميقة ومدوية ذات ذبذبات منخفضة تنتشر إلى مسافات بعيدة في الوسط المائي مما يمكنها من الاتصال ببعضها بعضاً عبر مئات الأميال. يتراوح طول الحوت الأزرق البالغ بين 20 متراً، و33 متراً، أما وزنه فبين 90 طناً و180 طناً، ورأس هذا الحوت وحده ربع طول جسده، وجسمه الطويل يستدق في إتجاه الذنب وهذا الحوت العملاق يتميز بالهدوء الشديد، وبالحياء والخجل
س9: ماهي أكثر قارات ألعالم من حيث ( عدد ) ألدول 
ج9: أفريقيا وتسمى كذلك"القارة السمراء"، هى ثاني أكبر قارة بالعالم بعد آسيا. يحيطها البحر الأبيض من الشمال والبحر الأحمر والمحيط الهندي من الشرق والمحيط الأطلنطي من الغرب وفي أقصي شمال شرقها تتصل بآسيا براً في شبه جزيرة سيناء. وأفريقيا قارة متعددة الثقافات وبها مئات اللغات المختلفة. و العديد من القري بها مازالت تعيش عيشة بدائبة لم تتطور منذ مئات السنين
س10: ماهي جنسية المؤلف العالمي اٍرنيست همنغواي 
ج10: أمريكي هو امريكي الجنسية كما ذكرتومن مؤلفاته الشهير كتاب قصة حياة ماكومبير الذي صدر عام 1987 وكان عدد صفحاته 336
س11: ماهي أكبر دوله أوروبيه ( بعد روسيا ) 
ج11: فرنسا هي بلاد واقعة في أوروبا الغربية، والتي تتكون من مجموعة جزر وأراضٍ وراء البحار الواقعة في القارات الأخرى. تمتد فرنسا من البحر الأبيض المتوسط إلى القناة الإنجليزية وبحر الشمال، ومن نهر الراين إلى المحيط الأطلسي. بسبب شكلها، 
فرنسا هي إحدى الأعضاء المؤسسين للاتحاد الأوربي، وهي الأكبر مساحة من بينهم. فرنسا أيضاً عضوة مؤسسة للأمم المتحدة. كذلك إحدى الأعضاء الدائمين الخمسة لمجلس الأمن التابع للأمم المتحدة الذي يستخدم قوة النقض، 
س12 : ماهي أكبر دوله أفريقيه
ج12: السودان جمهورية السودان يقع السودان في شمال القارة الأفريقية بين خطي عرض 4-22 درجة شمالاً وخطي طول 22-38 درجة شرقا . له حدود
 مشتركة مع تسع دول إفريقية هي مصر وليبيا شمالاً وتشاد وأفريقيا الوسطي وجمهورية الكنغو غرباً وكينيا ويوغندا جنوباً وإثيوبيا
 وأرتريا والبحر الأحمر شرقاً 

س13: ماهو طعام الفلاسفه 
ج13 : الموز أكد الدكتور عبدالباسط محمد السيد أن فاكهة الموز من أهم مصادر الكربوهيدرات للجسم ، و أنها تمنح الجسم بالطاقة و الحرارة ، كما أضاف في بحثه أن الموز يساعد في علاج الأسهال و أمراض الجهاز الهضمي ، كما أمها الثمرة الوحيدة التي يسمح لمرضي قرحة المعدة بتناولها نيئة بفضل تركيبها الرقيق المضاد للحموضة و هي من أسهل الثمار هضماً ، كما أنها غنية بالبوتاسيوم الذي له علاقة بالحفاظ علي ضغط الدم من الأرتفاع كما أنه يحتوي علي العديد من الفيتامينات ، فثمرة واحدة فى اليوم تمنح الطفل 25% مما يحتاج إليه من فيتامين "ج"
س14 : ماهي أقدم مدينه مأهوله ( بدون اٍنقطاع فعلي ) على مر ألتاريخ
ج14: أريحا تعتبر أريحا أقدم موقع سكني في العالم يقدر عمره بعشرة آلاف عام، ووفي خلال هذه الفترات المتلاحقة سكنت فيها العديد من الحضارات المميزة ، وقد عثر فيها آثارا بيزنطية ورومانية وعربية وإسلامية ولا يزال البحث والاستكشاف يجري حتى يومنا هذا . 
 تقع مدينة أريحا في الجزء الجنوبي من الأغوار وهي ذات كثافة سكانية عالية وتمتاز بانها منطقة زراعية وزراعتها مكثفة على مدار العام باستثناء فترة الصيف حيث تكون درجة الحرارة عالية جدا،  ومن المميز في هذه المنطقة أنها تضم العشرات من أأنواع الخضراوات الحولية والفصلية والتي تستهلك بشكل سريع من قبل الإنسان، ونتيجة لهذه الزراعة المكثفة فتستعمل للزراعة أنواع عدة من المبيدات الحشرية والأسمدة العضوية والهرمونات الكيماوية، 
تعلو الجبال الشاهقة مناطق جبالها الغربية مثل جبل التجربة (قرنطل) الذي يمتازبعوله الشاهق وكذلك بإوائه لبعض الطائنات الحية البرية مثل الطيور الجارحة  وخاصةالعقبان والصقور مثل صقر الجراد( العويسق) في فترة رحلته القادمة من القارة الأوربية الى أريحا وفلسطين وهو مهدد بالانقراض على المستوى العالمي، وبالإضافة إلى أنواع من الخفاش (الوطواط).
س15: ماهو اكبر كواكب المجموعة الشمسية 
ج15: المشتري يعتبر المشتري من أكبر وأضخم كواكب مجموعتنا الشمسية، والخامس بعدا عن الشمس. يتكون المشتري من نواة صخرية(الحديد والسيليكات) بحجم الأرض، وعشرة أضعاف كتلتها، ومحاطة بثلاثة طبقات من الهيدروجين، الأولى في حالته الصلبة، الثانية ثم في حالته السائلة والثالثة في حالته الغازية.
ويتركب هواء كوكب المشتري من 86 بالمائة من الهيدروجين و 14 بالمائة من الهيليوم. ويحتوي أيضا على كميات ضئيلة جدا من الميثان وبخار الماء والأمونياك، ومركبات أخرى كالكربون والايثان ، مما يجعل تركيبته تشبه كثيرا تركيبة كوكب زحل.

س16: من هو أرتاميس ......( أو أرطاميس )
ج16: الهه مصريه قديمه [COLOR="darkgreen"أرطاميس هي إلهة الحكمة عند اليونانيين.. وكما هو مذكور في سفر أعمال الرسل عندما بدأ بولس الرسول كرازته في مدينة أفسس التي كانت متعبدة لهذه الإلهة. [/COLOR][COLOR="Red"]ملاحظة هذه المعلومة مضافة من قبل موني وله جزيل الشكر [/COLOR]
س17: ماهي أعمق بحيره في ألعالم 
ج17: بحيرة بايكال بحيرة بايكال من البحيرات العظمى تقع في شرق سيبيريا بروسيا وهي أعمق بحيرة مياه عذبة في العالم ومن أقدم البحيرات حيث يبلغ طولها 395 ميل ومتوسط عرضها 3 أميال ويصب فيها 336 نهراً, وهي مدرجة منذ العام 1996 على لائحة التراث العالمي لليونيسكو.
س18: اين يوجد أكبر حقل نفط في ألعالم ( انتاجا طبعا )
ج18: حقل الغوار السعودي حقل الفوار وهو اكبر حقل بترولي في العالم ويقع غرب واحة الاحساء  ويشكل انتاجه 44% من انتاج المملكة، 
س19: في ألنظريه النسبيه لآينشتاين ......أقصر طريق بين ألمجرات يكون على شكل
ج19: على شكل لولبي لشاب العبقريلم تظهر إمارات النبوغ والذكاء الخارق على الطفل ألبرت أينشتاين الذي ولد في عام 1879 في مدينة "أولم" الألمانية الواقعة في جنوب البلاد على مقربة من الحدود السويسرية، بل على العكس من ذلك، تأخر كثيرا في النطق، وكان مستواه في المدرسة سيئا للغاية، حتى أن معلمه نصح والده ألا يرهق نفسه في اختيار تخصص لابنه "لأنه سيفشل حتما بغض النظر عن نوع الدراسة". وحتى حين غادر أبوه ألمانيا متوجها إلى إيطاليا، بقى أينشتاين في ألمانيا في محاولة يائسة منه للحصول على شهادة تعليمية قد تمكنه يوما من الحصول على رغيف الخبز بشرف، ولكن معلما آخر قال له انه لا أمل فيه، ويحسن أن يغادر المدرسة ففعل
في عام 1905 كتب أينشتاين خمسة مقالات عن الظاهرة الكهروضوئية ونشر النظرية النسبية الخاصة، وقد شجعه على ذلك صاحب مجلة علمية، حيث قام بنشر آراءه العلمية رغم صغر سنه وعدم حصوله على الدكتوراه بعد. وأثارت هذه الآراء العلمية استياء الكثيرين من العلماء الذين أقاموا أعمالهم العلمية على أسس نظرية تحطمها آراء أينشتاين وخاصة ما وضعه نيوتن من نظريات فيزيائية خالفها العالم الشاب.
وفي عام 1910 أصبح أينشتاين أستاذا في جامعة زيوريخ السويسرية، ثم انتقل بعدها إلى براغ التشيكية، حتى أقنعه العالم الألماني ماكس بلانك بالانتقال إلى برلين في عام 1914، وبقى هناك حتى عام 1933 حين هرب خوفا من الحكم النازي، الذي كان يعرف أصوله اليهودية
س20: من هو أكثر الكائنات الحيه التاليه ( مقاومة ) للأشعه النوويه
ج20: العقرب الصحراوي قيد البحث عن معلومات 
س21: اين توجد أضخم اهرامات العالم 
ج21 : المكسيك دولة في أمريكا الشمالية ، يحدها من الشمال الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ، ومن الشرق المحيط الأطلسي ومن الغرب المحيط الهادي ومن الجنوب الشرقي دولتين من أمريكا الوسطى هما غواتيمالا وبليز. تعتبر المكسيك اكثر دولة مأهولة بمتكلمي اللغة الاسبانية في العالم وغالبا ما يسميها سكانها بجمهورية المكسيك إلا ان هذه التسمية غير رسمية
س22: اين توجد آخر أهرامات العالم المكتشفه
ج22: البوسنه هي إحدى جمهوريات يوغوسلافيا السابقة. تقع في جنوب أوروبا. يحدها من الشمال و الغرب و الجنوب كرواتيا، من الشرق صربيا و الجبل الأسود ، لها منفذ من جهة الجنوب الغربي على البحر الأدرياتيكي
س23: ما هي أقل القارات سكانا
ج23: القارة المتجمدة الجنوبية وتسمى ايضا انتارتيكا وهي قارة تقع في اقصى جنوب الكرة الارضية ، وتقع في معظمها داخل الدائرة القطبية الجنوبية، تقدر مساحتها 13,2 كيلو متر مربع والتي تكاد تكون خالية من السكان وتشكل قارة أنتارتكا بمجملها المناطق اليابسة من القطب الجنوبي.
تمثل أنتارتيكا والقطب الجنوبي المكان الابرد على الكرة الأرضية والمغطى بالجليد على مدار السنة.
س24: ما هي أصغر دوله عربيه ( بالمساحه ) ؟
ج24 : البحرين هي دولة تقع في وسط الخليج العربي شرق السعودية وشمال قطر في جنوب غرب قارة آسيا. يربطها بالسعودية جسر الملك فهد (الذي افتتح في 25 نوفمبر، 1986) يمتد لمسافة 25 كم تقريباً من مدينة الخبر في السعودية. كما سيربطها بقطر جسر قطر البحرين الذي تم التخطيط له، و الذي سيكون أطول جسر في العالم و يقدر طوله ب 45 كم
س25: ما هي اصغر دولة عربية في القارة الافريقية 
ج25: جيبوتي جيبوتي دولة عربية صغيرة في إفريقيا الشرقية على شاطئ البحر الأحمر، وعاصمتها مدينة جيبوتي. تقع على الشاطئ الغربي لباب المندب، بين إريتريا والصومال وأثيوبيا وأمام اليمن عبر مضيق باب المندب.
س26: ماهي الدوله التي ليس لها حدود الا مع دوله واحده فقط ( برا طبعا ) 
ج26: كندا هي دولة في قارة أمريكا الشمالية وهي ثاني أكبر دولة في العالم من حيث المساحة ، تحدها الولايات الامريكية المتحدة من الجنوب والمحيط الاطلسي من الشرق والاسكا (الولايات المتحدة الامريكية أيضا) من الشمال الغربي والمحيط الهادي من الغرب . كان أول اكتشاف لأرضها في سنة 903 هـ - 1497 م ، وبدأ استقرار الأوروبين بها في مستهل القرن السادس عشر الميلادي
س27: ما هو آخر دواوين الشاعر الرائع ( نزار قباني ) ؟
ج27: تنويعات نزاريه على مقام العشق
س28: في أي ديوان لنزار قباني نقرأ : ( قارئة الفنجان )
ج28: قصائد متوحشة 
س29: قصيدة ( أيظن ) لنزار ( غنتها نجاة الصغيره من تلحين محمد عبد الوهاب ) ...في أي ديوان موجوده ؟
ج29: ديوان حبيبتي بالنسبة لنزار قباني فاني هنا اذكر بعض المعلومات عنه فقط 
فانه من مواليد مدينة دمشق في عام 1923 وتخرج من كلية الحقوق عام 1945 
وقد ورث عن ابيه اجمل ما كان يملك الا وهو الشعر والكتب والتاريخ كفيل بالاجابة عن هذا الكنز الموروث 
س30: ماهي أكبر دوله عربيه ( بالمساحه )
ج30: السودان السودان أكبر قطر فيأفريقياالسمة الرئيسية فيه هي نهر النيل وروافده، المرتبةالحادية عشر بين بلدان العالم الأكبرمساحة.... العاصمة: الخرطوم وتعرف بالعاصمة المثلثة لأنها تتكون من ثلاثة مدن كبيرة وهى( الخرطوم - أم درمان - بحرى )
س31: ماهي أسماء الدول التي تكون ما كان يعرف سابقا ( بلاد الشام) 
ج31: الاردن و فلسطين و سوريا و لبنان بلاد الشام  هي المنطقة الممتدة على الساحل الشرقي للبحر المتوسط وتمتد شرقا إلى نهر الفرات وتمتد شمالا من بلاد الروم (تركيا) حاليا إلى حدود مصر وجزيرة العرب جنوبا وتشتمل في الوقت الحاضر على سورية ولبنان وفلسطين والاردن.
كانت بلاد الشام تاريخيا ، سواء أفي العصور الإسلامية أم ما قبلها كيانا جغرافيا وسياسيا واحدا ، فالتقسيمات السياسية كانت دوما ترتكز على اعتبار هذه المنطقة كتلة واحدة لا يمكن الفصل بينها ، غير أن الاحتلال البريطاني- الفرنسي واتفاقية سايكس بيكو أدت إلى تقسيم بلاد الشام إلى دول صغيرة ، تمهيدا لمنح اليهود وطنا في فلسطين
س32: ما هي الدول التي يمر بها نهر النيل ؟
ج32: أوغندا إثيوبيا إريتريا السودان الكونغو الديمقراطية بوروندي تنزانيا رواندا كينيا مصر النيل أطول أنهار الكرة الأرضية ويأتي نهر الأمازون في أمريكا الجنوبية في المرتبة الثانية.
يقع نهر النيل في الجزء الشمال الشرقي من قارة أفريقيا، ويبدأ مساره من المنبع عند بحيرة فيكتوريا - الواقعة بوسط شرق القارة - ثم يتجه شمالا حتى المصب في البحر المتوسط، بإجمالي طول 6,695 كم (4,160 ميل). يغطي حوض النيل مساحة 3.4 مليون كم²، ويمر مساره بعشر دول إفريقية يطلق عليها دول حوض النيل.

س33: ما اسم أكبر سد في العالم ...............و طبعا في أي دوله ؟
ج33: سد ديكس في سويسراارتفاع هذا السد 932 م 
س34: أكبر نهر في القاره الأمريكيه الشماليه ؟
ج34: نهر المسيسبيهو أطول نهر في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية. ثاني أطول في الولايات المتحدة هو نهر ميزوري الذي يتدفق في نهر ميسيسيبي، مما يجعلهما أطول نظام نهري في أمريكا الشمالية. أخذ اسم ميسيسيبي من لغة أوجيبوا، فمعنى كلمة "ميسيزيبي" هو النهر العظيم. يبلغ طول النهر 6270 كم. حدوده هي الولايات المتحدة (98.5%) وكندا (1.5%).
س35: من هو مكتشف الدوره الدمويه الصغرى ؟
ج35:ابن النفيس هو عالم حيث وجد نفسه توّاقاً للعلم والطبّ، ولعلّ الدافع إلى دراسته للطبّ تعرضه في سنة 629هـ/1231م، لأزمة صحية ألمت به
س36: نهر العواصم ( في أوروبا ) ما اسمه ؟
ج36: نهر الدانوب هو أطول أنهار الأتحاد الأوروبي و ثانيها طولا بالقاره الأوروبيه بعد نهر الفولغا. يلقب بنهر العواصم لكونه يمر في فيينا, براتسلافا, بودابست و بلغراد.
س37: من هو مؤلف أشهر كتاب طبي في التاريخ ( عربي اللغه ) وكان : القانون في الطب
ج37: ابن سينا ابن سينا هو أبو علي الحسين بن عبد الله بن الحسن بن علي بن سينا، اشتهر بالطب والفلسفة واشتغل بهما. ولد في قرية (أفشنة) الفارسية قرب بخارى (في أوزبكستان حاليا) من أب من مدينة بلخ (في أفغانستان حاليا) و أم قروية سنة 370هـ (980م) وتوفي في همذان سنة 427هـ (1037م). عرف باسم الشيخ الرئيس وسماه الغربيون بأمير الأطباء. وقد ألّف 450 كتاب فى مواضيع مختلفة، العديد منها يركّز على الفلسفة والطب
س38: اسم دوله عربيه ليس لها حدود بريه اٍلا مع دوله واحده فقط 
ج38: قطر قطر هي دولة تقع في شرق شبه الجزيرة العربية في جنوب غرب آسيا مطلة على الخليج الفارسي. لها حدود برية مشتركة من الجنوب مع المملكة العربية السعودية و بحرية مع دولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة.
س39: ما هي أكبر غده في جسم الاٍنسان ؟
ج39: الكبد الكبد أكبر عضو غددي في الجسم يزن حوالي كيلو ونصف، ولونه بني أحمر، ومقسم لأربعة فصوص غير متساوية الحجم. ويقع في الجانب الأيمن من التجويف البطني تحت الحجاب الحاجز . وينقل إليه الدم عبر الشريان الكبدي الذي يحمل الدم والأكسجين من الأورطة. والوريد البابي ينقل إليه الدم حاملا الغذاء المهضوم من الأمعاء الصغري.
يلعب الكبد دورا أساسيا في الإستقلاب و عدد من وظائف الجسم مثل نزع السمية كما يعمل كمركز تخزين للغليكوجين و مركز تصنيع لبروتينات البلاسما الدموية .

س40: ما اٍسم الهرمون المضاد ( من ناحية الوظيفه ) لهرمون الأنسولين ؟
ج40: الجلوكاجون هرمون بروتيني يتم انتاجه من قبل خلايا “ألفا” في الجزيرات البنكرياسية. ويؤثر الجلوكاجون على الخلايا نفسها التي يؤثر فيها الأنسولين ولكن بطريقة عكسية فهو يحفز الكبد والعضلات على تفكيك الجليكوجين المخزن تحرير الجلوكوز، كما أنه يثير عملية انتاج الجلوكوز في الكبد والكليتين
س41: من هو صاحب الروايه الشهيره جدا : ( الجريمه و العقاب ) ؟
ج41: ثيودور ديستويفسكي ثيودور ديستوفسكي (1821-1881) أحد اعظم الروائيين في العالم وصاحب القدرة الفذة على تصوير النفس الإنسانية في اوضاعها المختلفة عبر كل زمان ومكان، قرأت مؤخرا المذكرات الصغيرة التي كتبتها زوجته الثانية وهي تحوي الكثير من المعلومات عن حياته الشخصية اضافة إلى بعض ملامح الأدب الروسي وشخصياته والمؤثرات فيه خلال الفترة التي عاشها الروائي الكبير، أترككم مع هذه الأوراق وعسى الا تستثقلوا قراءتها إلى النهاية , والرابط هو 
http://www.jsad.net/showthread.php?t=11337
س42: ما هو الحيوان الوحيد ( من الثدييات ) الذي لا يستطيع القفز ؟
ج42: الفيل أضخم الحيوانات التي تعيش على الأرض، وثاني أطول أفراد المملكة الحيوانية بعد الزرافة. ولا يفوقه ضخامة إلا بعض أنواع الحيتان. والفيلة هي الحيوانات الوحيدة التي لها أنف على هيئة خرطوم تستخدمه كأحد الأطراف. كما تستخدم الفيلة خراطيمها لسحب أوراق وفروع وأغصان الأشجار، ولامتصاص الماء الذي توصله فيما بعد إلى الفم. ولها أيضا حاسة شم حادة، حيث تستخدم خراطيمها عادة لفحص الهواء. وللفيلة آذان أكبر من آذان أي حيوان آخر، ولها أنياب في هيئة أسنان ضخمة.
س43: ما هي الدوله التي نالت ( كأس العالم لكرة القدم ) سنة 1990 ؟
ج43: المانيا تعتبر بطولة كأس العالم لكرة القدم أهم مسابقة يقيمها الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم الـ(فيفا) . يعقد كأس العالم لكرة القدم كل أربع سنوات منذ عام 1930 م (ماعدا بطولتي عام 1942 و1946 م واللتان ألغيتا بسبب الحرب العالمية الثانية).

في عام 1950 كانت الدورة الرابعة بعد أن انقطعت مدة اثني عشر عامابسبب الحرب العالمية الثانية

س44: من هي أول اٍمرأه نالت جائزة نوبل ؟
ج44: ماري كوري ماري كوري كيميائية بولندية المولد في عام 1867م, أكتشفت مع زوجها بيير كوري في باريس عام 1898م عنصري البولونيوم والراديوم.

إسمها الأصلي مانيا بولونوفسكي و بعد زواجها من الفرنسي بيير كوري غيرت إسمها إلى ماري و حملت كنية زوجة لتصبح ماري كوري و عرفت إعلامياً مدام كوري

نالت وزوجها عام 1903م جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء. وفي عام 1911م نالت مدام كوري جائزة نوبل للمرة الثانية وذلك بعد خمسة أعوام من وفاة زوجها قي حادثة طريق.

لها ابنتان ايرين و ايف. أقتفت ايرين خطى والدتها ونالت وزوجها فريدريك جوليوت في عام 1935م جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء لإكتشافهما النشاط الاشعاعي الاصطناعي.

كرم الزوجان كوري بأطلاق الوحدة (كوري) لقياس النشاط الأشعاعي وكذلك أطلاق أسم (كوريوم) على عنصر الجديد ما بعد اليورانيوم.

س45: ما هو الطائر الذي ليس له ريش ؟
ج45: الخفاش والبطريق الخفاش : هو الحيوان الثديي الوحيد الذي يستطيع الطيران.والخفافيش نجد أن أيديها وسواعدها تحولت كأجنحة تطير بها. وكانت تنتقل بالسماء المظلمة في العصر الإيوسيني منذ 50 مليون سنة. وأثناء هذه الفترة تغيرت ملامح هذا الحيوان قليلا. وهذا ما بينته الحفائر التي عثر عليها في أوربا وشمال أمريكا. ويوجد حوالي ألف نوع من الخفافيش وهي تعادل ربع عدد أنواع الثدييات.
البطريق : ،نوع من الطيور البحرية للنصف الجنوبي للكرة الأرضية، لا يستطيع الطيران لكنه سباح ماهر. ينتمي البطريق لعائلة الجناح المحذب (Spheniscidae) و التي تنتمي بدورها لفصيلة طيور ذات الفك الجديد (Neognathae).
تعد الطيور الغواصة (بالإنجليزية: Loon) (Gaviiformes) هي العائلة الأخت تارخيا للبطريق . من السهل جدا تمييز البطريق عن باقي الطيور، لتأقلمهم المميز على ظروف صيدهم تحت الماء و المناطق الجد باردة (المتجمدة) التي يقطنونها.

س46: اذكر اسم دولة تقع حدودها ضمن قارتي 
ج46: تركيا ..... تحديدا اسطنبول:و هي أكبر مدن الجمهورية التركية. كانت في السابق تعرف تحت اسم القسطنطينية عاصمة للإمبراطورية البيزنطية. غُيّر اسمها بعد الفتح الإسلامي لها لإسطنبول وجُعلت عاصمة للخلافة الإسلامية العثمانية. .تقع اسطنبول على مضيق البوسفور هي أحد المدن الضخمة القلائل في العالم التي تقع على قارتين أوربا و أسيا و حسب احصائية عام 2006 كان مجموع سكان المقيمين في اسطنبول 10,034,830 ومع الضواحي المتلاصقة بها تصبح أكثر من 12 ملايين نسمة وهذا ما يجعلها أضخم المدن الأوروبية. اليوم تشكل إسطنبول والمناطق المحيطة فيها عصب الحياة الإقتصادية التركية وبوابة أوروبا على الشرق
س47: مضيق جبل طارق هو صلة الوصل بين محيط و بحر . ما هي أسماء المحيط و البحر اللذان يصل بينهما مضيق جبل طارق ؟
ج47: البحر الابيض المتوسط والمحيط الاطلسي مضيق جبل طارق :يقع هذا المضيق البحري بين المغرب و اسبانيا ومستعمرة جبل طارق البريطانية، ويفصل بين المحيط الاطلسي والبحر الأبيض المتوسط. سمي بذلك لأن القائد طارق بن زياد قد عبره في بداية الفتوحات الاسلامية لاسبانيا عام 711 م. يبلغ عمق المياه فيه حوالي 300 متر، وأقل مسافة بين ضفتيه هي 14 كيلومتر.
س48: من هو ابو الطب 
ج48: أبقراط اشتهر باسم أبي الطب وهو واضع القسم اليمين الإنساني الشهير الذي يقسمه الأطباء على احترام المهنة وضع كتبا في الأوبئة أكد على تنظيم الطعام من أقواله الأمراض الميؤوس منها تحتاج لعلاجات لا أمل فيها 
س49: من هو ابو التاريخ 
ج49: هيرودتس في قيد البحث 
س50: من هو مهندس قناة السويس 
ج50: فرديناند ديليسبس قناة السويس : هي قناة مائية تقع إلى الغرب من شبه جزيرة سيناء، وهي عبارة عن ممر ملاحي بطول 163 كم في مصر بين بورسعيد على البحر الأبيض المتوسط والسويس على البحر الأحمر. وتقسم القناة إلى قسمين ، شمال وجنوب البحيرات المرّة.
تسمح القناة بعبور السفن القادمة من دول المتوسط وأوروبا بالوصول إلى آسيا دون سلوك الطريق الطويل - طريق رأس الرجاء الصالح حول أفريقيا، وأيضا قبل حفر القناة كان بعض النقل يتم عن طريق تفرغ حمولة السفن ونقلها برا إلى البحر الأحمر.

س51: ما هو عدد المحيطات على الكره الأرضيه و ما هو أكبرها ؟
ج51: خمسة محيطات والمحيط الهادي هو الاكبر مشروح عنه سابقا 
س52: عدد الدول الاٍسكندنافيه
ج52: السويد والدنمارك والنرويج وفنلنداو آيسلندا هنا لاحظت خطأ ولا ادري ان كان مني او منكم فانا وجد المعلومات التالية ....إسكندينافيا هي المنطقة الواقعة في شبه الجزيرة الإسكندنافية شمال أوروبا، وتشمل كل من الدنمارك، والنرويج، السويد وأحيانا تضم فنلندا إلى قائمة الدول الإسكندنافية
س53: في أي دوله تعمد السيد المسيح
ج53: في دولة الاردن . في نهر الاردن  ونهر الاردن : نهر يمر في بلاد الشام ،طوله 360 كم يتكون من ثلاثة روافد هي الحاصباني القادم من لبنان واللدان وبانياس القادمين من سوريا حيث يصب في بحيرة طبرية بعد اختراق سهل الحولة ، يصب فيه روافد اليرموك والزرقاء وجالوت، يصب النهر في بحيرة البحر الميت المعروفة بملوحتها العالية 
س54: رتب الأهرامات المصرية الثلاثه ( الأشهر ) بحسب الأقدم منها اٍلى الأحدث
ج54: خوفو ثم خفرع ثم منقرع  الاهرامات : علي جدران حجرة الدفن للمومياء الملكية نصوصا عبارة عن تعليمات و تراتيل يقومون بتلاوتها أمام الآلهة وتعاويذ لتحرسه في ممره لما بعد الحياة. عرفت هذه النصوص بنصوص الأهرام (Pyramid Texts). وإبان عصرهذه المملكة القديمة بنيت الأهرامات الكبيرة من الحجر لكن مع الزمن قل حجمها. لأنها كانت مكلفة.

لهذا نجدها في المملكة الوسطي (2630 ق.م. – 1640 ق.م. ) تبني بالطوب اللبني من الطبن. وكانت أضلاع الأهرام الأربعة تتعامد مع الجهات الأصلية الأربعة (الشمال والجنوب والشرق والغرب).

شيدت معظم الأهرامات بالصحراء غربي النيل بحيث تغرب الشمس من خلفها. لأن قدماء المصريين كانوا يعتقدون أن روح الملك الميت تترك جسمه لتتجول بالسماء مع الشمس كل يوم. وعندما تغرب الشمس تعود الروح الملكية لمقبرتها بالهرم لتجدد نفسها. وكانت مداخل الأهرمات في وسط الواجهة الشمالية من الهرم . ويرتفع مدخل الهرم الأكبر 17مترا من فوق سطح الأرض حيث يؤدي لممر ينزل لغرفة دفن الملك 

س55: أشهر مدينه محفوره في الصخر .....ما اٍسمها و في أي دوله ( عربيه ) تقع
ج55: البتراء البتراء 
مدينة نبطية أثرية في الأردن . اسمها القديم « سلع » أي الصخرة ترجمه الرومان إلي لغتهم بـ « پترا » ازدهرت في القرن الأول ق.م . في عهد ملكها الحارث الثالث .احتلها الرومان وأسموا الأراضي التي قامت عليها مملكة الأنباط "بالولاية العربية" وظلت مزدهرة حتى القرن 3 م .تضم آثارا عمرانية منحوتة في الصخر نادرة المثال

س56:ما هي أصغر دوله عربيه ( بالمساحه ) ؟
ج56: البحرين مشروح عنها سابقا 
س57: اٍذكر ثلاثة دول لها شواطىء على البحر الأحمر 
ج57: الاردن ومصر والسعودية  البحر الاحمر : هو مسطح مائي يقع بين السواحل الغربية لشبه الجزيرة العربية و أفريقيا. تطل عليه كل من السعودية و مصر و السودان و اليمن و الأردن و إسرائيل و إيريتريا و جيبوتي. موقعه استراتيجي لحركة النقل البحرية إذ يتصل من الجنوب بالمحيط عن طريق مضيق باب المندب ويمتد شمالا حتى يصل إلي شبه جزيرة سيناء وهناك يتفرع إلى خليج العقبة وخليج السويس الذي يؤدي إلى قناة السويس. يبلغ طول هذا البحر 1900 كم ويصل عرضه في بعض المناطق إلى 300 كم. أعمق نقطة في البحر الأحمر تصل إلى 2500 م ومعدل انخفاضه هو 500 م. مساحة البحر الأحمر 450000 كم2. يعد البحر الأحمر موطنا لأكثر من 1000 كائن حي لافقاري و 200 نوع من المرجان.
س58: أين ظهرت حضارة المايا وبماذا اشتهرت
ج58: ظهرت بشمال جواتيمالا واجزاء من المكسيك...اشتهرو ببناء الاهرامات وقمم المعابد المايا .هو اسم حضارة قامت شمال جواتيمالا وأجزاء من المكسيك .حيث الغابات الإستوائية وهندوراس والسلفادور وهذه المناطق موطن شعب هنود المايا، بلغت أوجها سنة 700ق.م. . كان وصول الأسبان والأوروبيين إلى الأمريكيتين سببا في تدمير هذه الحضارة.
س60: ما هي أقدم الملحمات التاريخيه المعرفه و المثبته
ج60: ملحمة جلجامش (أو ملحمة كلكامش) : و هي ملحمة سومرية مكتوبة بخط مسماري على 11 لوحا طينيا اكتشفت لأول مرة عام 1853 م في موقع أثري اكتشف بالصدفة وعرف فيما بعد أنه كان المكتبة الشخصية للملك الآشوري آشوربانيبال في نينوى في العراق ويحتفظ بالالواح الطينية التي كتبت عليها الملحمة في المتحف البريطاني. الألواح مكتوبة باللغة الأكادية ويحمل في نهايته توقيعا لشخص اسمه شين ئيقي ئونيني الذي يتصور البعض أنه كاتب الملحمة التي يعتبرها البعض أقدم قصة كتبها الإنسان.
س61: ما هي أكبر دوله عربيه أسيويه و ما اٍسم عاصمتها ؟
ج61: السعودية وعاصمتها الرياض هي أكبر دولة من دول شبه الجزيرة العربية، يحدها شمالا كل من العراق والأردن والكويت ، وشرقا الامارات العربية المتحدة و قطر و الخلیج العربي، وعُمان من الجنوب الشرقي ، واليمن من الجنوب يوجد فيها أقدس الأماكن الدينية لدى المسلمين، أهمها المسجد الحرام في مكة، و هي قبلة المسلمين، بالإضافة إلى المسجد النبوي في المدينة .
س62: ما هي اصغر دولة عربية 
ج62: البحرين  مذكورة سابقا ... اعذروني للتكرار 
س63: متى اٍستقلت الولايات المتحده الأمريكيه ؟
ج63: 4 يوليو 1776 الولايات المتحدة :هى دولة في أمريكا الشمالية إلى الشمال من المكسيك وإلى الجنوب من كندا، هي ثالث دول العالم من حيث عدد السكان
س64: أذكر اٍسماء ثلاثة حضارات قديمه قامت في العراق ( قبل الميلاد ) 
ج64: الحضارة السومرية, البابلية ,الاشورية اعذروني لا يمكن الشرح عنهم هنا لانهم سوف ياخذون ثلاث صفحات لوحدهم ولكن انتظروهم ضمن مواضيع 
س65: ما اسم الجزيرة التي تم نقل نابليون بونابرت اليها وما كان اسم عشيقته 
ج65: اسم الجزيرة جزيرة سانت هيلينا و اسم عشيقة نابليون جوزفين نابليون بونابرت :  (15 اغسطس 1769 - 5 مايو 1821 م) قائد عسكري وإمبراطور فرنسي، ولد في جزيرة كورسيكا التي كانت فرنسا قد استولت عليها قبل ولادته بخمسة عشر شهرا
س66: ما اسم الدولة التي باعت ولاية الاسكا الى الولايات المتحدة الامريكية وكم كان ثمن تلك الولاية 
ج66: اسم الدولة روسيا القيصرية وكان ثمن هذه الولاية سبعة ملايين ومئتي الف دولار اميركي ولاية ألاسكا : هى إحدى ولايات إقليم المحيط الهادي والذي يضم بالإضافة لألاسكا أربع ولايات هى ولاية واشنطن ، وولاية أوريجون ، وولاية كاليفورنيا ، وهاواي. وتعد ألاسكا أكبر ولاية في الولايات المتحدة الامريكية وتوازي مساحتها خُمس بقية الولايات، واكثر من ضعف مساحة تكساس بقليل. حيث تبلغ مساحتها 1,518,776 كيلومتر مربع لكن حجمها الكبير يقابله تعداد سكاني ضئيل نسبيا مقارنة بالولايات الاخرى
س67: من رسم لوحة العشاء السري 
ج67: ليوناردو ديفينشي  (1452 - 1519 م) يعد من أشهر فناني النهضة الإيطاليين على الإطلاق وهو مشهور كرسام، نحات، معماري، وعالم. كانت مكتشفاته وفنونه نتيجة شغفه الدائم للمعرفة والبحث العملي. له آثار عديدة على مدراس الفن بإيطاليا امتد لأكثر من قرن بعد وفاته وإن أبحاثه العلمية خاصة في مجال علم التشريح البصريات و علم الحركة والماء حاضرة ضمن العديد من اختراعات عصرنا الحالي. وقيل عنه إن ريشته لم تكن لتعبر عما يدور بذهنه من أفكار وثابة حتى قال عنه ب. كاستيلون: «من الطريف جدا أن الرسام الأول في العالم كان يكره الفن، وقد انصرف إلى دراسة الفلسفة، ومن هذه الفلسفة تكونت لديه أغرب المفاهيم، وأحدث التصورات، ولكنه لم يعرف أن يعبر عنها في صوره ورسومه».
س68: ما اسم اكثر كواكب المجموعة الشمسية حرارة 
ج68: كوكب الزهرة  لزهرة (Venus) ثاني كوكب في مجموعتنا الشمسية من حيث قربه إلى الشمس، وهي كوكب ترابي كعطارد والمريخ، شبيه بكوكب الارض من حيث الحجم والتركيب العامة, وسمي بالزهرة نسبة إلى إلاة الجمال.

لان الزهرة أقرب إلى الشمس من الارض فانه يكون بنفس الناحية التي تكون بها الشمس عادة، ولذلك فان رؤيته من على سطح الارض ممكن فقط قبل الشروق أو بعد المغيب بوقت قصير، ولذلك يطلق عليه أحيانا تسمية نجم الصبح او نجم المساء، وعند ظهوره في تلك الفترة، يكون أسطع جسم مضيء في السماء. ولموقعه هذا ميزة تجعل منه أحد كوكبين ثانيهما عطارد، تنطبق عليهما ظاهرة العبور، وذلك حين يتوسطان الشمس والأرض، وتم آخر عبور للزهرة عام 2004 والعبور القادم سيكون في العام 2012.

س69: عدد ثلاث من أنواع الغازات المسببه ل ( ظاهرة الدفيئه )
ج69: ثاني اوكسيد الكربون co2...الميثان cH 4 .......ثاني اوكسيد النيتروجين N2O وتسمى ايضا بالاحتباس الحراري  .. وهو عدم ارتداد اشعة الشمس المسلطة على الكوكب وان كوكب الزهرة يعاني من هذه الظاهرة وذلك لوجود الغازات المذكورة بالاضافة الى غازات اخرى راجع موضوع الدفئية وهو مثبت بالقسم الثقافي 
س70: من هو هوميروس وما هي اشهر مؤلفاته 
ج70: هو شاعر اغريقي واشهر مؤلفاته الالياذة والاوديسا  شرح عنه بما يكفي وهو معروف بما يكفي تابعوا رواياته وهي موجودة ايضا بالقسم الثقافي 
س71: كم كان عمر اسكندر المقدوني عندما مات وما كان لقبه 
ج71: كان عمره 33  ولقبه "اعظم محارب في التاريخ" وكذالك " ذو القرنين " 334 ق م: غزا الاسكندر الأكبر المقدوني فارس المتمثلة في الدولة الأكمينية وأسقطها. وبعد انتصاره على الجيش الفارسي أمر بإعدام كثير من الفرس وأحرق مدينة برسيبوليس انتقاماً لحرق مدينة أثينا. وكان يعتبر نفسه خليفة للملوك الأخمنيين . قلد عادات البلاط الفارسي وحاول تكوين ثقافة جديدة مزجت بين الفارسية والإغريقية (الهلينية). 

323 ق م: وفاة الإسكندر. ورغم أنه كان عسكرياً فذاً، إلا إنه كان يفتقر إلى المهارات الإدارية. وبعد وفاته بفترة وجيزة، قسمت إمبراطوريته بين الجنرالات المتنافسين. وكان من أبرز ما ورثه بعد انتصاره على فارس هو تقديمه النموذج الإمبراطوري الفارسي للغرب وتبني الإمبراطورية الرومانية له بعد ذلك، خاصة ما يتعلق بحكم الدولة والقانون.

س72: ما اسم عاصمة السلفدور 
ج72: سان سلفدور 
س73: دوله في أمريكا الجنوبيه تتحدث لغه غير الأسبانيه ؟؟؟ و هي الوحيده التي لا تتحدث الاٍسبانيه في تلك القاره .
ج73: دولة البرازيل وتتحدث البرتغالية أكبر الدول مساحة وأكثرها سكانا في أمريكا الجنوبية. تعد خامس دولة في العالم من حيث المساحة. تشتهر بإنتاج البن. من الشمال تحدها غويانا وسورينام وغويانا الفرنسية وفنزويلا ومن الغرب كولومبيا والبيرو ومن الجنوب بوليفيا والبارغواي والأرجنتين والأوروغواي ومن الشرق المحيط الأطلسي. تعد البرازيل دولة ذات اقتصاد قوي إذ تصنف عاشرة في قائمة الدول حسب دخلها السنوي. يمر فيها خط الاستواء وفيها أجزاء كبيرة من نهر الأمازون ولذا فأراضيها مليئة بالغابات الاستوائية أو المناطق الصالحة للزراعة.
س74: من هو والد (هيلين) الحقيقي " حرب طروادة " 
ج74: زيوس  مذكورة بالمنتدى الثقافي 
س75: ما اسم الشاعر الذي لقب باسم " ديك الجن " 
ج75: عبد السلام بن رغبان الكلبي الحمصي
س76: اي قارة تحتوي على اكبر عدد من الدول 
ج76: افريقيا  أفريقيا وتسمى كذلك"القارة السمراء"، هى ثاني أكبر قارة بالعالم بعد آسيا. يحيطها البحر الأبيض من الشمال والبحر الأحمر والمحيط الهندي من الشرق والمحيط الأطلنطي من الغرب وفي أقصي شمال شرقها تتصل بآسيا براً في شبه جزيرة سيناء. وأفريقيا قارة متعددة الثقافات وبها مئات اللغات المختلفة. و العديد من القري بها مازالت تعيش عيشة بدائبة لم تتطور منذ مئات السنين.

ملاحظة هامة : 
كل ماكتب بجانبه ان الموضوع مذكور بالمنتدى الثقافي سوف يوضع رابطه بجانبه قريبا 
كي اوفر عليكم مشقة البحث 
بتمنى يكونوأ عجبوكن 

اخوكن طوني


----------



## padreg (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اجمل حديقة معلومات في التاريخ*

بالحقيقة يا أخ طوني مجهود رائع تشكر عليه، ربنا يعوض أتعابك.


----------



## raspotin (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اجمل حديقة معلومات في التاريخ*

شكرا على الموضوع الجميل

بس حاجات بسيطه 
حكايه الأهرام أعتقد إن الأهرام المصريه هى الأكبر 
ثانى شىء ياريت مش نقول أخر الأهرام لأن هذا موضوع غير منتهى وكل يوم يكتشف جديد
الشىء الثالث أكبر سد ليس فى سويسرا بل فى البرازيل 
وهو سد حديث جداا لكنى للأسف أنسى اسمه دائما ههههههههههههه
مع إنى سمعت أكثر من برنامج وثائقى عنه


----------



## thelife.pro (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اجمل حديقة معلومات في التاريخ*



padreg قال:


> بالحقيقة يا أخ طوني مجهود رائع تشكر عليه، ربنا يعوض أتعابك.



شكرا لك ولمرورك 
اتمنى ان تكون المعلومات قد اعجبتك 

سلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام المسيح


----------



## thelife.pro (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اجمل حديقة معلومات في التاريخ*



raspotin قال:


> شكرا على الموضوع الجميل
> شكرا لمرورك
> 
> بس حاجات بسيطه
> ...




شكرا لمرورك 
ولاسئلتك الجميلة واذا وجدت فيها اي اخطأ فالرجاء المساعدة 
لانا نريد ان تكون خالية من الشوائب  
وان استطعت ان تجلب معلومات صحيحة عن اكبر سد في العالم 
فالرجاء ادراجها واكون لك من الشاكرين 

بانتظار مواضيعك الجميلة


----------



## ghaleb aldaoud (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اجمل حديقة معلومات في التاريخ*

اخى طونى
معلوماتك رائعه  ومفيده جدا" شكرا" ونرجو ان تتحفنا بتالمزيد


----------



## thelife.pro (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اجمل حديقة معلومات في التاريخ*

شكرا لمرورك 
بعون الله اكون عند حسن ظن الجميع 
ترقب المواضيع القادمة 
اتمنى ان تكون هذه الحديقة تليق بجميع الاعضاء ليجلسوا فبها لبعض الوقت 

سلااااااااااااااااااااااااام المسيح


----------



## peace_86 (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اجمل حديقة معلومات في التاريخ*

*طوني حبيبي..


موضوعك جميل جميل جداً ... والاجمل هو صاحب الموضوع ..

فعلاً هي أجمل حديقة معلومات ...

وسأساعدك بنعمة الرب لاحقاً في توسيع الحديقة...

شكراً ..

أخوك : رامي*


----------



## قلم حر (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اجمل حديقة معلومات في التاريخ*

توضيح حول الهرم .
نحن قلنل : أكبر ......يعني الحجم .
نوضح :
هذا رابط توضيحي :
http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D9%87%D8%B1%D9%85

هرم الشمس هو أكبر ( و ليس أعلى ) أهرامات العام ....
نقتبس من تلك الصفحه القليل عنه ( في أسفل الصفحه ) :


> وهذه الأهرامات تقع علي خط واحد كالأهرامات في مصر . وهناك طريق الموتي وعلي جانبيه مقابر الملوك القدماء . وينتهي ببناية هرم القمر وإرتفاعه 40 مترا . وأكبر هذه الأهرامات هرم الشمس الذي يرتفع 72مترا وقاعدته 130 مترا لكل جانب . ويتدرج من نهاية طريق الموتي 340 مصطبة . ونحو هرم الشمس يوجد كهف يصل عمقه إلي 110 متر ا ليصل تحت مركز قاعدة الهرم عكس الهرم الأكبر بالجيزة .فمشيد رأسيا بكتل حجرية مركلة فوق بعضها بطريقة هندسية . وفي بيرو بنيت الأهرامات في مطلع القرن الأول إبان الحضارة البيرونية وكانت أهرامات ضخمة متفرقة علي الساحل .


يتبع للتأكد و التوضيح.
لاحظوا مساحة القاعده الهائله .
نكرر :
يتبع للتأكد و التوضيح ( أيهما أصح ) .
شكرا لمجهودك المميز أخي الحبيب طوني ...الرب يباركك .


----------



## قلم حر (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اجمل حديقة معلومات في التاريخ*

اٍضافه هامه ....
منذ فتره بسيطه ( أسابيع قليله ) قال عالم مصري ( لا أذكر اٍسمه ) كان طلب منه الاٍشراف على تجهيز ( أهرامات البوسنه ) أن ما سمي ب ( أهرامات البوسنه ) لم تكن أهرامات أو حتى أجسام مصنوعه من بشر ( ملاحظه : لم يظهر للعيان منها سوى أجزاء بسيطه و أغلب الظن أنها أجسام طبيعيه....لكن لم يحسم الوضع النهائي لتشخيصها ) .


----------



## قلم حر (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اجمل حديقة معلومات في التاريخ*

توضيح :
بعد مراجعه سريعه :
فعلا : هرم خوفوأكبر من هرم الشمس !
الغريب ....
قرأت في كثير من المسابقات و مواضيع المعلومات العامه .....أن أكبر الأهرامات موجود في المكسيك ....و كنت أظنه هرم الشمس ....
يتبع .
شكرا لتصحيح معلوماتي .....أو حتى تنشيطها ....
بارك الرب عمل كل من أراد أن يفيد غيره .
موفقون .


----------



## thelife.pro (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اجمل حديقة معلومات في التاريخ*



peace_86 قال:


> *طوني حبيبي..
> 
> 
> موضوعك جميل جميل جداً ... والاجمل هو صاحب الموضوع ..
> ...




رااااااااااااااااااااااااااامي بعد زمان 
لك وين هل الغيبة 
شو حبيب كيف شفتلنا هل الحديقة 
دي عازمك بكرا الصبح على فنجان قهوة بالحديقة 
ههههههههههههههه

انا بكون سعيد كتير اذا ساعدتني بتوسيعها 

سلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام المسيح


----------



## thelife.pro (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اجمل حديقة معلومات في التاريخ*



قلم حر قال:


> توضيح :
> بعد مراجعه سريعه :
> فعلا : هرم خوفوأكبر من هرم الشمس !
> الغريب ....
> ...




هلا بعودتك القلم الحر 
تحية من آل حمصي الى القلم الحر 
ههههههههههههه
لا فعلا انا كمان طلعت معي نفس المعلومات 
على كل حال شكرا طتير لتعبك 
وانا رح عدل السؤال ضمن المجموعة 

سلاااااااااااااااااااااااام المسيح


----------



## Moony34 (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اجمل حديقة معلومات في التاريخ*

موضوع رائع وكم غزير من المعلومات يا طوني..

: من هو أرتاميس ......( أو أرطاميس )
: الهه مصريه قديمهقيد البحث لجلب معلومات 

أرطاميس هي إلهة الحكمة عند اليونانيين.. وكما هو مذكور في سفر أعمال الرسل عندما بدأ بولس الرسول كرازته في مدينة أفسس التي كانت متعبدة لهذه الإلهة.


----------



## thelife.pro (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اجمل حديقة معلومات في التاريخ*

شكرا لك كثير اخي العزيز 
سوف يتم اضافة معلومتك هذه للاجابة على التفسير للسؤال ذاته 

شكرا لك مرة ثانية 

اخوك طوني


----------



## merola (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اجمل حديقة معلومات في التاريخ*

الموضوووووووووووع جميل جداااااااااا و كلة استفادةةةةةةةةةةةةة


----------



## thelife.pro (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اجمل حديقة معلومات في التاريخ*

بالرغم من جمال هذا الموضوع إلا انني حزين لانني ارى زيارات قليلة 
ومع انني كان اضع الرابط داخل التوقيع الا انني لم اجد زوار 
لا اريد ردود اريد عدد زوار 
اريد ان اعرف ان اكبر عدد من الاعضاء والزائرين دخلوا الى هذا الموضوع 


شكرا لك اخي العزيز 
صلي لاجلي


----------



## peace_86 (1 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اجمل حديقة معلومات في التاريخ*

وأنا كمان قرأت من أكثر مصدر موثوق أن هرم الشمس أطول الأهرام على الأطلاق..

مش عارف حبيبي طوني..
شو رأيك؟


----------



## thelife.pro (1 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اجمل حديقة معلومات في التاريخ*

اعتقد انه الاطول وليس الاكبر


----------

